
Measles wipes out the body's immune memory - conse_lad
https://hms.harvard.edu/news/inside-immune-amnesia
======
leoh
I wonder if this means that something about the measles virus could be useful
for knocking out "immune memory" for autoimmune issues.

~~~
pontifier
I was thinking the same thing! I'm excited by the possibilities.

